# DRIVER SUICIDE



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

__________________________ S U I C I D E _______________________

.
Ray Roth, a San Francisco UBER Driver, took his life in May, 2017


.
.
Ray had taken up UBER driving after a long span of unemployment hoping for financial recovery. When earnings were consistently below minimum wage and he couldn't pay for basic living expenses, he was overwhelmed and just gave up. He was found hanging in his apartment along with a note that mentioned his disillusions with UBER. Ray was 28 y/o.
.
.
_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

It's pretty easy to get a minimum wage job in San Francisco. Why didn't he do that instead?

As far as I can tell the drivers in the large markets do pretty well. Maybe he just sucked at driving Uber, as well as everything else.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> It's pretty easy to get a minimum wage job in San Francisco. Why didn't he do that instead?
> 
> As far as I can tell the drivers in the large markets do pretty well. Maybe he just sucked at driving Uber, as well as everything else.


Man, that is just a cold, heartless statement. Highly inappropriate!



Driver Ed said:


> __________________________ S U I C I D E _______________________
> 
> .
> Ray Roth, a San Francisco UBER Driver, took his life in May, 2017
> ...


Horrible tragedy to read about. May he rest in peace.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ray had a lot more going on with him then just "disillusions with UBER." Long span of unemployment at 28 years old hoping for financial recovery? I have a long span of playing the Powerball and I haven't made more then $7 in any one drawing. I can hope in one hand and sh*t in the other and come the end of the month neither hand will pay any bills. Uber had nothing to do with the reason Ray hung himself.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It's his own damn fault. Go get a pizza delivery job if you have to, always available and they pay well.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> It's his own damn fault. Go get a pizza delivery job if you have to, always available and they pay well.


Wow! You just know it all, right!


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Suicide and depression are serious issues, and many people are directly affected by them. Everyone here is entitled to their opinions, but how about showing a little consideration for others before posting?

Remember:


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Wow! You just know it all, right!


I'm not saying it's not tragic, but it's definitely not Uber's fault.

Am I wrong in saying that he had alternatives that would have solved his issues?

I got laid off of my office job a few years back. After not being able to get a similar job for several months and being tired of collecting unemployment I went out and got a damn pizza delivery job. You know what, it paid my bills just fine.

I see plenty of people being unwilling to take or even consider most jobs because it's not the job they want. If you are in a situation where you have to make money then go do it. Plenty of people out there do this, some even double up on the crappy jobs to support their family.

Again, it's tragic the guy took his own life, but he had other issues.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Wow! You just know it all, right!


Please, can you be any more insensitive and inflammatory. God forbid you, or someone you care about becomes so distraught with life. Not so funny now, is it?



Fauxknight said:


> I'm not saying it's not tragic, but it's definitely not Uber's fault.
> 
> Am I wrong in saying that he had alternatives that would have solved his issues?
> 
> ...


Not close to what you first posted!



Fauxknight said:


> I'm not saying it's not tragic, but it's definitely not Uber's fault.
> 
> Am I wrong in saying that he had alternatives that would have solved his issues?
> 
> ...


Ok please tell us what "other issues" he had? Or are you just speaking out of your ______!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Not close to what you first posted!


Looks pretty much the same to me, just less abridged to both be a little more informational and more sympathetic.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Looks pretty much the same to me, just less abridged to both be a little more informational and more sympathetic.


The core of your comments lack all sympathy and are purely dispicable.
In essence, you dehumanize someone because they cannot cope to adversity like yourself. 
Your a human being, right? 
But are you BEING HUMAN? 
Think about it!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> The core of your comments lack all sympathy....
> 
> ...you dehumanize someone because they cannot cope to adversity...


I'm a good conversationalist, but I won't disagree that I am lacking in empathy. That's just how I've always been, I'm not a sociopath or anything like that, as far as I know, but death in particular happens and has little effect on me.

I'm also a harsh critic of other humans, if they do something stupid I often point it out. The problem is that many people don't use rationale/logical thinking and just don't understand how stupid they are being.

So combine those two points and you'll see why I don't give much respect to someone who kills them self over something so stupid and simple.

I'll reiterate the fine points of what I think here:

1. Not Uber's fault in any way whatsoever.

2. Guy had other options and refused to see/do them.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> I'm a good conversationalist, but I won't disagree that I am lacking in empathy. That's just how I've always been, I'm not a sociopath or anything like that, as far as I know, but death in particular happens and has little effect on me.
> 
> I'm also a harsh critic of other humans, if they do something stupid I often point it out. The problem is that many people don't use rationale/logical thinking and just don't understand how stupid they are being.
> 
> ...


Nothing further needs to be said to, or about you. You've said it all.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Ok please tell us what "other issues" he had? Or are you just speaking out of your ______!


Whoah, I missed this part, my fault.

Clearly there were some other forces at work here. No one just kills them self because Uber isn't making them enough money. We don't know whether he had some sort of mental issue/chemical imbalance or exactly what else was going on in his life. I don't need to know what the other issues were to know that they existed. Clearly your empathic abilities aren't telling you this, but my clear logic and reasoning sees it as clear as day.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Remember:
> 
> View attachment 197190


Brian, if you're asking me to base my posts on this site on this Think chart, you're basically asking me to never post here again.



Driver Ed said:


> along with a note that mentioned his disillusions with UBER. _


Source that this note existed?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> It's his own damn fault. Go get a pizza delivery job if you have to, always available and they pay well.


Im delivering PIZZA
So much Happier than Uber !
All of MY bills are paid.
Work 35 hours a week.
1/3 the miles are being put on my car and i have bought a backup car for Pizza.
Couldnt afford that on uber working 20 hr days!

CASH TIPS ARE WONDERFUL !!!

Uber = " NO NEED TO TIP"!

P.S. - cash tips create Better lifestyle than 5 stars !


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Brian, if you're asking me to base my posts on this site on this Think chart, you're basically asking me to never post here again.


I would never ask that of that you, and you would be missed if you DID stop posting here. I'm just asking for a little consideration for this topic from the general membership.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Is Uber complicit in a driver’s suicide? I’d say in most cases no. If a driver tells Uber they’re going to kill them self or makes other comments in that direction and Uber does nothing, yes.

According to the Interpersonal Theory of suicide, There are 3 conditions necessary for a suicide: thwarted belongingness, perceived burdensomeness, and acquired capability. So basically, a feeling of loneliness and uselessness PLUS an exposure to painful experiences. It seems to me like driving for Uber would ease some of the loneliness and provide somewhat of a sense of purpose.

That said, chances are this guy had been dealing with multiple problems for quite a while. Probably had untreated mental health concerns. 

When you are at that point, you literally can’t see other options. It takes a lot of strength to kill yourself.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Kind of a random post, this was 8 months ago.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Man, that is just a cold, heartless statement.


It might be a cold heartless statement, but it's probably pretty spot on. We have to stop being politically correct and say it like it really is. Being soft is what's driving this country to "whimpism". Capitalism, Socialism, Communism and Whimpism.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Whoah, I missed this part, my fault.
> 
> Clearly there were some other forces at work here. No one just kills them self because Uber isn't making them enough money. We don't know whether he had some sort of mental issue/chemical imbalance or exactly what else was going on in his life. I don't need to know what the other issues were to know that they existed. Clearly your empathic abilities aren't telling you this, but my clear logic and reasoning sees it as clear as day.


I never agreed that uber alone drove him to suicide. Please read!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> I never agreed that uber alone drove him to suicide. Please read!


Your words:



> Ok please tell us what "other issues" he had?


That sounds like a firm denial that other issues were at play.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It might be a cold heartless statement, but it's probably pretty spot on. We have to stop being politically correct and say it like it really is. Being soft is what's driving this country to "whimpism". Capitalism, Socialism, Communism and Whimpism.


Maybe, however its' suicide! A person decided to take their own life for whatever the reason(s). Suicide CAN affect anybody, anytime. Perhaps not you but maybe someone else in your life. Many victims put forward a convincing facade that all is fine, until they decide to act upon the pain that dominates their mind.
SUICIDE CAN AFFECT ANYBODY.



Fauxknight said:


> Your words:
> 
> That sounds like a firm denial that other issues were at play.


Excuse me? What words?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Excuse me? What words?


Uhh, the ones I quoted? Are you having a display error or just feigning ignorance?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Uhh, the ones I quoted? Are you having a display error or just feigning ignorance?


You are misinterpreting my words. I want to "what other issues" were a factor. I'm sure Uber was a contributing issue, but not the only issue. You claimed to have further insight by your words alone. Fact is you know nothing about this individual and want to minimize his life. Shame on you!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> You are misinterpreting my words. I want to "what other issues" were a factor. I'm sure Uber was a contributing issue, but not the only issue. You claimed to have further insight by your words alone. Fact is you know nothing about this individual and want to minimize his life. Shame on you!


I don't know why you think I know, heck I made a whole post that about how I don't know what those issues were. I only know that there were other issues.

Clearly not knowing what drove this man to kill himself makes me the worst person ever.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Maybe, however its' suicide! A person decided to take their own life for whatever the reason(s). Suicide CAN affect anybody, anytime.


What in life is so bad that one must think that there is no way out. In military operations during an excursion in hostile territory Special Forces personnel carry atropine and morphine. One is instructed to inject 2 doses of morphine and a mass amount of atropine if believed to be in a situation of becoming a hostage. You are to kill yourself rather than succumbing to an ISIS like hostage. Imagine that. You're in your field gear, you're wounded and can't escape. You see hostile forces approaching. Now you remember your training and kill yourself. Now the reason of death that is marked on your Death Certificate is the same as 28 year old Ray Roth.

What do you call a person who died that smoked cigarettes for 40 years, constantly ate junk food, consumed large amounts of alcohol everyday, did cocaine every weekend, never exercised and was morbidly obese? A slow suicide, because they are killing themselves? It might take a longer time, but they are still killing themselves. We have over 600 heroine overdoses in this country everyday with nearly 150 resulting in death. Do we just label this an "accidental" overdose. We have parents that enable their kids to look like this.








Should we charge the parents with attempted homocide? I will guarantee that this child will grow up with a very preventable disease that will cut his life short.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I will guarantee that this child will grow up with a very preventable disease that will cut his life short.


And I will guarantee that he grows up to be an Uber driver


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What in life is so bad that one must think that there is no way out. In military operations during an excursion in hostile territory Special Forces personnel carry atropine and morphine. One is instructed to inject 2 doses of morphine and a mass amount of atropine if believed to be in a situation of becoming a hostage. You are to kill yourself rather than succumbing to an ISIS like hostage. Imagine that. You're in your field gear, you're wounded and can't escape. You see hostile forces approaching. Now you remember your training and kill yourself. Now the reason of death that is marked on your Death Certificate is the same as 28 year old Ray Roth.
> 
> What do you call a person who died that smoked cigarettes for 40 years, constantly ate junk food, consumed large amounts of alcohol everyday, did cocaine every weekend, never exercised and was morbidly obese? A slow suicide, because they are killing themselves? It might take a longer time, but they are still killing themselves. We have over 600 heroine overdoses in this country everyday with nearly 150 resulting in death. Do we just label this an "accidental" overdose. We have parents that enable their kids to look like this.
> View attachment 197281
> ...


When Jessica Leonard was 7 years old her mother was reported to CPS because of the child's obesity. This was an absolute extreme case though. My view is that parents need to be held responsible though.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Just to bring this back on topic, the question is whether Uber should assume some responsibility for this driver's suicide. I voted no because I believe that ultimately, we're responsible for our own decisions. It's sometimes all too easy to blame external, tangible things because they're something we can wrap our minds around. However, severe depression is a real thing that we cannot see or understand so easily unless we've experienced it ourselves. Could this driver have reached out for help once he realized how bad things had gotten for him? Probably. Even though it's very sad and tragic that he didn't, I can't blame Uber for his decision to end his own life.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What in life is so bad that one must think that there is no way out. In military operations during an excursion in hostile territory Special Forces personnel carry atropine and morphine. One is instructed to inject 2 doses of morphine and a mass amount of atropine if believed to be in a situation of becoming a hostage. You are to kill yourself rather than succumbing to an ISIS like hostage. Imagine that. You're in your field gear, you're wounded and can't escape. You see hostile forces approaching. Now you remember your training and kill yourself. Now the reason of death that is marked on your Death Certificate is the same as 28 year old Ray Roth.
> 
> What do you call a person who died that smoked cigarettes for 40 years, constantly ate junk food, consumed large amounts of alcohol everyday, did cocaine every weekend, never exercised and was morbidly obese? A slow suicide, because they are killing themselves? It might take a longer time, but they are still killing themselves. We have over 600 heroine overdoses in this country everyday with nearly 150 resulting in death. Do we just label this an "accidental" overdose. We have parents that enable their kids to look like this.
> View attachment 197281
> ...


All great points, however slightly off the specific topic. A grown man who has hung himself.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Not to sound insensitive, but do we know if this actually happened? To echo Cableguynoe's sentiment, SOURCE or it never happened.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Suicide and depression is no joke. I lost my best friend in the Army to suicide. The memories of war and difficulty coming back to civilian life got the best of him. Ray had more issues than just Uber. To say its Ubers fault is grossly underestimating the issues of depression that leads to suicide.



upyouruber said:


> Please, can you be any more insensitive and inflammatory. God forbid you one, or someone you care about becomes so distraught with life. Not so funny now, is it?
> 
> Not close to what you first posted!
> 
> Ok please tell us what "other issues" he had? Or are you just speaking out of your ______!


If youve ever had depression, which I did suffer from with a bit of PTSD after my second 18 month combat tour to Afghanistan, I can tell you it much more than just one thing. Its a build up of emotions and anxiety that bubbles to the top. With good support channels, you can overcome. Some may require medication. Others just need family support. He may have had none of the above. Uber may have beem the tipping point, but many other events filled him to the brim prior to him taking his life.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If anything, I think Uber would lead me to hurt others, not myself.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber is a highly stressful job for many. Especially those that may be unhirable otherwise. Is uber responsible for the highly toxic work environment? Yes 100% they are.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

Any time anyone takes their own life it is a terrible tragedy that did not have to happen but to blame uber and expect them to take some responsibility is just ridiculous. There is really no-one to blame for something like this. Some might say his loved ones should have noticed and helped him but most people don't know or understand the signs of depression. It's very sad.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Driver Ed said:


> __________________________ S U I C I D E _______________________
> 
> .
> Ray Roth, a San Francisco UBER Driver, took his life in May, 2017
> ...


For somebody to commit suicide the income thing is really not the reason I've been down and out so many times in my life I've been homeless I've been in New York homeless I've got myself out of situations I been in all kinds of tough situations and I was bummed as hell on drugs but I never committed suicide so it must have been some other Deep thing it has to be really but I'm not a psychiatrist


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> If youve ever had depression, which I did suffer from with a bit of PTSD after my second 18 month combat tour to Afghanistan, I can tell you it much more than just one thing. Its a build up of emotions and anxiety that bubbles to the top. With good support channels, you can overcome. Some may require medication. *Others just need family support*. He may have had none of the above. Uber may have beem the tipping point, but many other events filled him to the brim prior to him taking his life.


It's sad when it comes to mental illness and depression and such, that family and friends are often ill equipped to handle it.

I remember this lady who was clearly ill and in moments of clarity she would talk about the brother who no longer talks to her, the husband that left her, and the daughter that doesn't want anything to do with her. When she's not in the right mind, she can be real spiteful. Spit in your face, accuse you of crazy things like sneaking into her room to steal her statements...

We tried getting her help, because while she had above six figures in the bank, it quickly was dwindling.

But I just think of all the homeless people I see and wonder, where are their families. Or the people who aren't homeless because they have $ but they're not right in the head.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> It's his own damn fault. Go get a pizza delivery job if you have to, always available and they pay well.


If pizza delivery jobs paid so well, they wouldn't be "always available".


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> If pizza delivery jobs paid so well, they wouldn't be "always available".


Pizza delivery jobs generally provide better and more consistent income than Uber. Of course you have to deal with terrible working conditions, an inhumane schedule, and the worst humanity has to offer as coworkers. The stoners, the stoners are the ones I have the most trouble dealing with...

The bonus side is if you are already an Uber driver you can double down and drive Uber on days off or to cover for when you don't get enough hours.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Im delivering PIZZA
> So much Happier than Uber !
> All of MY bills are paid.
> Work 35 hours a week.
> ...


You should simply cut and paste this since you work some form of it into every post, no matter the topic. That and change your user name to pizza-something.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> You should simply cut and paste this since you work some form of it into every post, no matter the topic. That and change your user name to pizza-something.


If UBER/ LYFT were more profitable . . . they would have my time and valuable car.

Obviously they are not.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Im delivering PIZZA
> So much Happier than Uber !
> All of MY bills are paid.
> Work 35 hours a week.
> ...


Standard UP members when you mention Pizza Delivery lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Standard UP members when you mention Pizza Delivery lol


They probably CAN'T PASS BACKGROUND CHECKS, TESTING,& SCRUTINY OF A REAL HUMAN FOR HIRING.

Just IMAGINE when Uber replaces EVERYONE with ROBOTS !

They have gloated over this for years and have PROUDLY ANNOUNCED IT !

IMAGINE THE HUMAN WRECKAGE THEY WILL CREATE FOR GOVERNMENTS TO CLEAN UP THEN !


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Probably. Just if pushing someone that was already fragile over the edge. Uber has screwed a lot of people over that couldn't afford it whether emotionally or financially. The leases prior to exchange were super predatory. Locking people into cars they couldn't afford to get out of. And with falling fares couldn't afford period. These very forums years ago had plenty of people desperate due to there situation. Uber Black whom got Uber there start really got hosed!


----------



## Hail Macbeth (Feb 7, 2017)

Death comes soon. 

Sooner to those who put in hard miles on the road for base pool. It is right that those who drive Uber should despair, for all is truly lost once you become a driver.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Driver Ed said:


> __________________________ S U I C I D E _______________________
> 
> .
> Ray Roth, a San Francisco UBER Driver, took his life in May, 2017
> ...


Hideki Irabu, Ex NY Yankees,Hangs himself,July, 2011 he just got over whelmed with life?...................jmo


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Driver Ed said:


> __________________________ S U I C I D E _______________________
> 
> .
> Ray Roth, a San Francisco UBER Driver, took his life in May, 2017
> ...


He had a lot more problems than not making minimum wage. If All the drivers who were disillusioned with FUber killed themselves, FUber would be out of business by the end of the week.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> It's his own damn fault. Go get a pizza delivery job if you have to, always available and they pay well.


.
.
Pizza biz def pays better than UBER, which is currently at average of $8.78 / hr net after expenses, per UBER-sponsored study. Clearly, a lot of people know nothing about suicide, low self esteem, and humanity. Pretty sad.



freeFromUber said:


> He had a lot more problems than not making minimum wage. If All the drivers who were disillusioned with FUber killed themselves, FUber would be out of business by the end of the week.


.
.
Did you know him?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Driver Ed said:


> .
> .
> Pizza biz def pays better than UBER, which is currently at average of $8.78 / hr net after expenses, per UBER-sponsored study. Clearly, a lot of people know nothing about suicide, low self esteem, and humanity. Pretty sad.
> 
> ...


You don't have to "know him" to understand that rational people don't hang themselves because they don't like working for FUber.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> You should simply cut and paste this since you work some form of it into every post, no matter the topic. That and change your user name to pizza-something.


.
I like your pizza post. Rings true. Pays WAY BETTER than UBER's $8.78 net / hour. Hell, Del Taco pays $13. / hr. !











tohunt4me said:


> If UBER/ LYFT were more profitable . . . they would have my time and valuable car.
> 
> Obviously they are not.


.
.
UBER IS A PREDATORY COMPANY. ABUSIVE.











Hail Macbeth said:


> Death comes soon.
> 
> Sooner to those who put in hard miles on the road for base pool. It is right that those who drive Uber should despair, for all is truly lost once you become a driver.


.
UBER GIG IS A STEP BELOW DEL TACO SERVER.
.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

What if Uber drivers in large numbers were committing suicide? Nothing else changed in this equation but that. Would your vote be different?


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> You don't have to "know him" to understand that rational people don't hang themselves because they don't like working for FUber.


.
UBER low earnings can create overwhelming depression, depression leads people to do irrational things, like suicide. Sometimes suicide can be a rational choice for some people.
.
Do you know a lot about psychology and suicide?
.











UberLaLa said:


> What if Uber drivers in large numbers were committing suicide? Nothing else changed in this equation but that. Would your vote be different?


.
.
Maybe UBER Drivers are killing themselves in large numbers. Anyone tracking it ?
.











freeFromUber said:


> He had a lot more problems than not making minimum wage. If All the drivers who were disillusioned with FUber killed themselves, FUber would be out of business by the end of the week.


.
Hey, stranger things have happened?
.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> What if Uber drivers in large numbers were committing suicide? Nothing else changed in this equation but that. Would your vote be different?


Don't worry, Uber drivers are disposable and replaceable items
Lol


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Being soft is what's driving this country to "whimpism". Capitalism, Socialism, Communism and Whimpism.


I'm standing with Edward Gibbon and blaming Christianity.


Driver Ed said:


> .
> View attachment 197709


Speaking of gibbons, that thar photo be Rakos' territory.


----------



## jayberg777 (Jan 11, 2016)

Show some compassion. Yes Uber should be held liable to a lawsuit from the survivor family members. If he were an employee then there would have been some form of life insurance. Uber treats people horribly . Drivers should be employees and compensated with benefits. They should still have the ability whether or not to accept fares but be given a work schedule having to drive at certain times and in certain areas.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jayberg777 said:


> Show some compassion. Yes Uber should be held liable to a lawsuit from the survivor family members.


Let's say that you're the attorney representing Ray Roth's family in a wrongful death lawsuit. How would you litigate that Uber was negligent in its operations that caused the death of Ray Roth. Remember to state facts. Opinions are all here say.


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

You can bet your bottom dollar that if he were a female Uber driver it would be splashed all over the media and there would be investigations. 
Men have become disposable 2nd class citizens.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

jayberg777 said:


> Show some compassion


I have compassion for his family and friends that have to suffer now because of the selfish act this man performed. Because now they have to live with the guilt of possibly not knowing anything was going on, not knowing what else they could have done if anything to prevent this, and knowing that going forward the pain of the loss is going to be with them forever. Did he have a wife, girlfriend, boyfriend? Children? That now have to live with the fact this man had ZERO compassion for them and decided to end a valuable life (his) by offing himself? There were solutions to his problems as others have stated, he just did not give life enough time or opportunity to resolve the issues.



jayberg777 said:


> Yes Uber should be held liable to a lawsuit from the survivor family members.


You need to share some of that cheap shit that you are smoking with this statement. Uber should not be held liable in anyway. No one forced this man to drive for Uber, and in my experience Uber has almost zero interaction with the drivers post sign up, other than through the app where you pick and choose if you are going to take a ride.



jayberg777 said:


> If he were an employee then there would have been some form of life insurance.


Uhm... No. Employers are not required to provide life insurance, health insurance, holiday pay or anything other than agreed upon wages for specific work completed for them and anything else that the laws of each specific state deems appropriate. So your statement is subjective.



jayberg777 said:


> Uber treats people horribly .


False. Uber does not treat anyone in any specific manner. The Driver (Independent Contractor) is responsible for his or her actions according to the TOS agreed to when you choose to drive. Uber has never called me, texted me, e-mailed me or in anyway communicated to me at least anything other than here is a ride, accept it and get paid or don't accept it and then they will let you know that your lack of acceptance may impact future financial opportunities (Just not in those words).



jayberg777 said:


> Drivers should be employees and compensated with benefits.


False. This is your opinion and you are entitled to it, My opinion is Uber is a ride share technology company that allows you as a driver to pick and choose if you want to be an independent contractor. No where in any advertisement or any other communication have they alluded to the driver community that we are or would be employees. If I were an employee of Uber I would not be a driver. I signed up for this gig because of the Independent Contractor status so I can drive when and for how long I wanted.



jayberg777 said:


> They should still have the ability whether or not to accept fares but be given a work schedule having to drive at certain times and in certain areas.


Here you just want your cake and to eat it to.

To wrap this up as I jump off my soap box... I will not say why my feelings for suicide is so harsh, lets just say it is personal, but DO NOT BLAME an entity that had zero knowledge of this mans plight in life. This is when we truly are just a variable in algorithm there is no interpersonal communication between us and Uber, nor is there a supervisor or co-worker that could have detected or been aware of this man doing this selfish act.

Depression is a mental disorder, that effects more than just the person going through it. In my opinion it does not take strength to commit suicide, it takes strength to look at life and find a way to resolve the issues that you are facing and to over come them.


----------



## jayberg777 (Jan 11, 2016)

You are wrong ! Cake eater !



semi-retired said:


> I have compassion for his family and friends that have to suffer now because of the selfish act this man performed. Because now they have to live with the guilt of possibly not knowing anything was going on, not knowing what else they could have done if anything to prevent this, and knowing that going forward the pain of the loss is going to be with them forever. Did he have a wife, girlfriend, boyfriend? Children? That now have to live with the fact this man had ZERO compassion for them and decided to end a valuable life (his) by offing himself? There were solutions to his problems as others have stated, he just did not give life enough time or opportunity to resolve the issues.
> 
> You need to share some of that cheap shit that you are smoking with this statement. Uber should not be held liable in anyway. No one forced this man to drive for Uber, and in my experience Uber has almost zero interaction with the drivers post sign up, other than through the app where you pick and choose if you are going to take a ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

jayberg777 said:


> You are wrong ! Cake eater !


Witty comeback did it take you all afternoon to come up with that?

At least defend your positions. I do want to see your rebuttals.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> You don't have to "know him" to understand that rational people don't hang themselves because they don't like working for FUber.


.
Suicide isn't 'rational'. Dah!


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

jayberg777 said:


> You are wrong ! Cake eater !


Did you mean to misquote Carmelita Spats?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> What if Uber drivers in large numbers were committing suicide? Nothing else changed in this equation but that. Would your vote be different?


Thats the only way it will surge now.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Source?

The only thing that comes up for Ray Roth's suicide is this:

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/04/24/raymond-roth-sentenced-for-faking-death-impersonating-police/

An Uber driver can't leave the windows up and fart without it making the national news. And there is nothing published about this?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

CarterPeerless said:


> Source?
> 
> The only thing that comes up for Ray Roth's suicide is this:
> 
> ...


Thank that is same guy? I found those initially as well, but not sure if same guy...and it doesn't mention a suicide. More the crimes...


----------



## Fabio the legend (May 2, 2017)

To blame this on Uber is so ridiculous. A competent SF driver can make over 2k per week, so maybe he just sucked at it....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Driver Ed said:


> Ray had taken up UBER driving after a long span of unemployment hoping for financial recovery. When earnings were consistently below minimum wage and he couldn't pay for basic living expenses, he was overwhelmed and just gave up. He was found hanging in his apartment along with a note that mentioned his disillusions with UBER.


Failed at everything. Somebody in that frame of mind is probably guessing whether or not they can be even succesful at commiting suicide.


----------

